# Hunting dog trainers



## MallardFlew

I am looking at a few dog trainers...
Spring Kennels
Utah Bird Dogs
Mooshead
I was wondering what yall thought of each of them... It's hard to look up reviews for them so I wanted to know what each of you though.


----------



## birdboy

MallardFlew said:


> I am looking at a few dog trainers...
> Spring Kennels
> Utah Bird Dogs
> Mooshead
> I was wondering what yall thought of each of them... It's hard to look up reviews for them so I wanted to know what each of you though.


Steve Shaver (Moosehead Retrievers) he can do it all and has been successful in Test and Trial venues. Stop looking and pick up the phone you will not be sorry.

http://www.mooseheadretrievers.com/main_page.html


----------



## rlpenn

What kind of dog? If you have a retriever, Steve Shaver/Moosehead is your best bet of the 3 you listed.

Never heard of Spring Kennels, I assume you mean Sprig.


----------



## MallardFlew

She is a 18wk old black lab


----------



## rlpenn

The Wasatch Hunting Retriever Club has it's first picnic on January 25th. Come on out and you most likely will meet Shaver there, and you can talk to retriever folks there in person about trainers and training.

The events are at the Lee Kay dog training grounds. Sadly there is no actual picnic lunch, just dog training going on.


----------

